# What's something you can't stand about your shop?



## Aderhammer (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't stand the wiring. Our house was wired crazily.  The builders didn't take the hint that my dad and I would be doing work out there when my dad had extra outlets put in.  It was put on a 115v circut w/ a 15 amp circut breaker.  The best part is that it's tied to the outside recepticles and the freezer in the basement.  So if I forget to run an extension cord at night from the garage to the laundry room I wind up in the dark because of the christmas lights shorting the circuit.  It's real nice when your in the middle of final sanding on a pen and all of the sudden everything goes black and you have to grope your way around the junk in the garage til you find the door!  Ok i'm done w/ my rant, next!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 4, 2007)

Try as I may, I just can't seem to get and keep anything organized.[!]


----------



## fiferb (Dec 4, 2007)

Piles on top of piles. I guess that's an organization problem as well. I also have the wiring problem.


----------



## GBusardo (Dec 4, 2007)

My shop is in my basement.  In the winter, it stays about 55 degrees.  I am too cheap and or poor to heat it properly.  My shop was under powered also, until I tapped into some power lines that are not typically used when I am in the shop.  One line I tapped into was the pool filter line. The filter runs usually during the day in the summer and never from September through May. That's twenty amps to run any tool I have, and it's GFI grounded too!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 4, 2007)

Not as bad as feeding a board thru a table saw and have the power go out!!  

For me.. Not enough room!  My shop is 25x25 or so, but I want to retain my CJ parking insde so I can't set up stuff in the center. (yet)[}] That and I really want to drop the big 14' garage door and replace it with a standard door and a normal walk thru door, I hate it when the door needs to be opened to get out of my shop or I have to go thru the house. The problem is if I add a door, I loose precious wall space that I need (see gripe A)


----------



## les-smith (Dec 4, 2007)

1: I've got one outlet in the whole garage, really sucks.
2: The wife wants to park the car in the garage so everything has to be portable.
3: Hotter than snot in the summer and colder than a well diggers butt in the winter.
Other than that I love being out there.


----------



## jtalbert (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll have to agree with just about all the above.  I dont have enough room, very small shop, things get piled up.  That is my fault, i could just put them back where they belong and solve that problem.  I do not have a wiring problem though.  I ran two 20 amp lines for the tools and a 15 amp for the lights.  I also ran and additional 20 amp just for the air compressor.

Dust is another big problem in my small shop.  I have a shop vac but no dust collection system and the stuff gets everywhere.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 4, 2007)

12x24,12x24,12x24, are you getting the hint that its to small,with 2 lathes,table saw, floor drill press,table top drill press,band saw,two compressors,plus wood,casting equipment,powder coating equipment,dust collector and stuff!


----------



## stevers (Dec 4, 2007)

I built mine thinking it would be big enough. 16'x20'. Ran out of room pretty quick. Also should have put in a larger circuit panel. I used up the slots in it in no time. A couple of 220 outlets and they go fast.


----------



## RussFairfield (Dec 4, 2007)

It shrunk.

The years of rain and sun have sheunk it where it is less than 1/2 the size it was when new.


----------



## R2 (Dec 5, 2007)

My electricity supply is fine. I have a separatesupply boar with dedicated circuits for lights and power including a 15 Amp circuit for some pieces of machinery.[][][]
The rest of the above applies in eqaul measure.[][][:I]


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 5, 2007)

In our old house my basement shop was much bigger compared to what I have now. Every time I have to use the table saw, I have to clear it off. Hint "Table" saw. Now it is the base for my pen assembly and storage for lots of boxes with pen kits. I hate the slalom I have to do around machinery.
My wiring is top, I had an electrician put in 26 outlets, so I have enough power sources. I have 8 outlets in the ceiling, and have the shop lights, the air cleaner as well as my lathe plugged in there.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 5, 2007)

Like everyone else - the mess!  How does it happen?  Hard to believe I'm the only one using the workshop[]


----------



## doohboy24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Space Space Space. I use the bottom half of my townhouse. it is probally 10x20. in that space i have the lathe, 2 grinders. work table, scroll saw, drill press, band saw,
table saw, sander, supply shelves, and of course tv and stero system. plus have to leave room to get to the glass door to let the dogs out. Then there's the dust! Whats not covered in it. Electrical goes without saying. electrician wants a grand to upgrade main box to be able to put in the amount of outlets that are needed. other than that i have everything i need and love it!!


----------



## rherrell (Dec 5, 2007)

Nothing! I have a 24X28 dedicated shop in my back yard. I spent about a year planning it and I think I got it right. Heat and a/c,plenty of light, central dust collection, large laundry sink,3 double receptacles and 2 air connections on each wall, all the tools I need and most important a KILLER sound system with JBL speakers in all four corners. My little heaven away from home!


----------



## kghinsr (Dec 5, 2007)

The only problem with the shop is that it gets lonely[] I only have so many hours to work in it and that is not enough to keep it happy[^]
ken


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 5, 2007)

My shop is a 30' x 40' Home built metal building that I built on a lot next to my house in the early 70's.  It was built on the cheap using 2x2x1/4" angle iron for purlings welded to 3" pipe posts.  These were welded with the leg of the angle irons turned out and the cheap thin gauge narrow tin siding was put on using the old lead head tin straws.  You punched a hole in the tin, put the 6" straw thru it from the outside and then used pliers to grab the end, pull and wrap around the angle iron.  NO SCREWS USED.  Dirt floor originally later poured concrete.  The shop was built as a welding shop, and built a lot of trailers and such.  I have plenty of electricity, not always where I want it, but have 220 3 phase available.  N o insulation, No wood studs, full size sliding doors, no water, no gas, no toilets, Hot in summer, cold in winter, In Houston I have humidity problems.  It has poor lighting, (cheap 40+ year old two bulb 4" flourescents run near roof between trusses.  Only 9' inside height.  Best part is it is mine and PAID FOR.

Rob


----------



## Monty (Dec 5, 2007)

Two things, organization and not enough room.Even though my shop is 25'X25' and dedicated as a shop only, it rapidly becoming too small. I believe one could build a 100'X100' shop and in a little no time it would be too small with all the tool we just have to have.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />Piles on top of piles. I guess that's an organization problem as well. I also have the wiring problem.



The first time I read this, I was going to suggest a doughnut cushion.  [}][}][]


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 5, 2007)

Head room. My shop is in the basement of my very old house. I'm not overly tall, but neither is the basement. If I move from one workstation to another without thinking - BING! Hello, floor joist![B)]


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 5, 2007)

No Heat!!! Which means rust and no work duing the winter. I am slowly insulating the space, but it's slow going. I keep trying to get my wife to let me buy a small wood stove, but haven't won that battle, yet.

And lack of organization. I am not good at organizing.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 5, 2007)

Lack of space (8'x10') is my BIGGEST short coming[]

-Peter-[]


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 5, 2007)

I guess there are two things, ok three things about my shop I currently don't like....


#1  Size.  I currently have all of my stuff in about 1/2 of a two car garage....  This inclues Lathe, Table Saw, 14" Band Saw, Mitre Saw, Floor Mount Drill Press, Cabinet with Grinder, Belt Sander, and Scroll Saw on it, Dust Collector, Work Bench, 6" Jointer, 13" Planer, 6'long x 3' wide x 6' tall Lumber Rack on casters, three Storage Cabinets, Tool box, and Refridgerator. Every thing except the Work Bench, Storage Cabinets, and Jointer are on mobile bases of one kind or another.

#2 Power Outlets.  Only one dual plug originally, and one isolated ground dual plug added later for Fridge.  Ther is one in the ceiling for the Garage Door Opener, but that isn't terribly convenient.  Need More!!

#3  Don't get in there enough lately!!!!  (Ok this is really number 1 [!][!][!] )


----------



## btboone (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with Mannie.  No shop is too big, has too much light, too much power, or too many tools.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 5, 2007)

Windows!!!

My shop is in my basement


----------



## TBone (Dec 5, 2007)

I have no problems with wiring.  The lights are dedicated, and different circuits for different walls, plus I just put in a sub panel for an electric heater so plenty of room for expansion.  Biggest problem is the owner, apparently he never puts anything away.  But when he tries, there's no room.  Mine is 24X23 garage.  But I lose a wall for steps, freezer, sink etc.  Then I lose one wall for the 15' door.  So I need wall space.  My wife and I are in early stages of planning a house for retirement.  She showed her idea of the basement with 500 sq ft for shop.  She quickly found out that the planning committee wouldn't even view anything less than 1000' (1200' would be better) and certainly would not be approved by the building committee.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2007)

The clutter, and I am usually there alone. I don't have all the inside cabinets, shelves and such in yet. It can get hard to walk around at times. have found myself straddling stuff on the floor while working at the band saw. I know better.


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 5, 2007)

my shop has been in transition for 5 months now... i had it all set up and rockin' when i moved unexpectedly. i had to get rid of some stuff that didn't fit in the moving truck! i.e. the workbench.

so, now, about to move all my stuff for the second time in 5 months, i have no workbench (my homemade air filter and bandsaw serve as work areas), the shop is cold as dickens right now, a small space heater keeps my butt warm when i work and i have to clean all the dust up before i leave in a few weeks... 

my mind has a big, beautiful plan for my dream shop... guess it's good to learn what not to have the hard way...


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have more breakers and can't run anymore than I currently am. NO HEAT OR AIR. That's what you get when your stuck with 1/2 a garage.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I can honestly say there is nothing about my shop itself that I would change.  I built a new home 3 years ago and when I did, I also built a 40x75x16' tall metal building.  I walled off one end to make a 26x40 dedicated, air conditioned woodworking shop and thought everything out before hand.  I have plenty of outlets with 200 amp service, plenty of high output flourescents with great lighting, a complete ducted cyclone dust collection system, sink, toilet, etc.  I also have plenty of storage space both inside the wood shop and out in the remainder of the building.  I LOVE my shop!  Now, as for tools, the only thing I would like different is a bigger jointer and planer.  I have great tools in all the other stuff and have a complete cabinet shop.  I am not bragging, I am just very fortunate and have choosed to put my money into my shop instead of other hobbies.  It does not hurt that I am a custom home builder and can justify all the shop stuff as part of my business!


----------



## MDWine (Dec 6, 2007)

benchtop table saw/belt sander cart
full size radial arm saw
12 Gal compressor
stand alone jointer
tool cart w/benchtop drill press
tool cart w/storage shelves
rolling tool cart
full size Jet 1236 Lathe
Shopsmith Mark V
Shopsmith Dust collector
grinder on a stand
full size shop toolbox
3X8 workbench
2X3X6' cabinet
2 bicycles/tents/grilles/junk

only complaint...  18'X10' townhouse basement


----------



## RogerGarrett (Dec 6, 2007)

I shouldn't complain because I have a well wired, well lit, heavily stocked (tools and wood) shop in a 14 X 40 space.  So this is NOT a complaint - afterall, I run the shop!

I have lots of business with my shop.  I am 10 orders behind at any given time (each order might consist of 5-10 reed cases for oboe, clarinet, saxophone, or bassoon), and I always have two or three batons on order - as well as several baton cases on order.  This is not what I am unhappy about.

What can't I stand?  

The fact that I have less room than I seem to need and, as a result, I generate a huge amount of sawdust on the floor and tools (for which I do not have duplicates) end up all over the shop.  My wood cut-offs - which I either use for pens or sell to you folks (if they are good quality) are all over the place until I clean them up and put them in a box, and my wood stacks/bins become mixed with species and woods as I sort through for just the right boards for a given order.  I guess this means I am unorganized - but really it means that I don't have time to take time to be organized as I go.  I'm an efficient worker - just not a tidy one.

I guess there is nothing I can't stand about my shop except for less space than I need.  It is my lack of time to be tidy that I can't stand - and that's me.[B)]

*sigh*

Best wishes,
roger Garrett


----------



## WWAtty (Dec 6, 2007)

...That I can't spend more time in it. 

Cheers.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 6, 2007)

Lighting I guess is my problem.  I have a separate building, 32x40 heated, internal wall dust collection, beer fridge, satellite radio and TV, beautiful inside and out. Tons of storage cabinets hand made by me, lots of counter space and lots of power outlets and tool.  I made a mistake and installed pot lights when I built it.  I was thinking with them in the ceiling, less danger of flipping a board and hitting a light, even though ceiling is 10ft.  It's just no good, I've been slowly installing fluorescent lighting, and I need lots, I have a big shop.  So live and learn, do not install cans, install fluorescent lighting.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 6, 2007)

Although I converted my single car garage into a workshop which is now warm, bright and draught free. I have to keep our clothes drier in there too, if my wife puts it on my workshop is like a sauna, too hot to work in. [xx(][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 6, 2007)

All the sawdust that keeps gathering on the floor.


----------



## arioux (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

My wife,

When she complain about the mess all around.

The rest of the time i love her (and my shop)[]

Alfred


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtalbert_
> <br />I'll have to agree with just about all the above.



I can't even agree with all the above[]

Our shop is in the carport, so here goes:

No AC in the summer
No heat in the winter
Can't keep the stray cats from pi**ing on everything[!][V][!]
Can't keep the birds from sh**ing on everything[!][V][!]
Everything is dirty (we live out in the country)
We love it when we get a west wind, cools everything down, too bad that da** cow feedlot is west of us[]

I could go on but I think you get er smell the picture!!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah-- Yes Good Ole Mother Nature-----do'nt you just love it.
Let' us not forget the snakes---mice (snake food)--- every thing that flys--crawls--and runs --- all the others who like to hang out with us and share.
Oh the wife's favorite---Giant Timber spiders that jump 3 foot in the air---they almost look like they are trying to fly.
And to all the House Wrens who try and build nest in the shop---


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want Norm abrahams shop. My 8'x10' wooden shed with an extension cord is no way to work [][][]


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 9, 2007)

This is an easy question. That its not four times bigger then it is. Victor


----------

